# What do YOU do/want to do? :)



## annawrigley

We already have a thread for what OH/FOB does so thought I would make one for us! I know a lot of you stay at home with the LOs right now so what do you want to do in the future?

I'm currently at college full-time doing a BTEC National Diploma in Children's Care, Learning & Development (yeah, just a bit of a mouthful). It's equivalent to 3 A-Levels.
I'm having a bit of a career crisis atm and keep changing my mind on what I want to do! :haha:
At first I wanted to be a paediatric nurse, then a midwife, and now I want to be a child psychologist. Watch this space, bet I end up being a fireman or something.

So what do you do or want to do? xx


----------



## KaceysMummy

Aww good luck with you course :thumbup: 

I always wanted to be a primary school teacher - did a year of childcare, and quickly changed my mind :haha:
Now I'm not so sure - I'd love to be a designer only problem is i can't draw :? lol so think I'm gonna try either accountancy or psychology...
xx


----------



## lauram_92

I got accepted to University to do Social Work but I had to decline 'cause it's just too far away, any University is from where I live. & I don't want to move away yet.
So I want to go to college or something next year, & probably do something to do with childcare. I don't have a proper career goal, just want some money :) The college is still two hours away from where I live.. :(


----------



## stephx

I work for a bathroom company doing admin, taking orders and what not, well I'm on maternity leave till may... And iv just asked to go back 1 day a week 

And iv been doing an open uni course in psychology, but I'm thinking about going to college next year and doing an access course in science, then doing a degree in radiography and oncology :) not sure if I can afford it though... X


----------



## _laura

I'm doing a degree in commercial photography. I want to run my own studio doing family/baby/maternity photos.
My original dream was to end up in America assisting my friend who's a pretty big fashion photographer out there or working for a magazine in the photo department (I had an internship with a lads mag but had to turn it down) but it doesn't look like that will ever happen as I will no way ever be able to afford America or London (unpaid living in London)
As long as I'm in photography I'm happy :D


----------



## Hannah :)

I work in a Supermarket :( its poo but it fits in around Chlo.

I did BTEC Health Studies at College so i'll do something with it one day :)
Id like to maybe one day be a Macmillan cancer nurse. Its just a question of having the brains which i dont really have lol.

xxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

I'm a nursery nurse but I've always wanted to teach.. so maybe someday I will!


----------



## amygwen

Go Anna! :thumbup:

I currently work full-time as a secretary, I work for a really famous diabetes doctor :haha: sounds so ridiculous. And I'm going to school full-time, doing my basic courses right now.. but I'm hoping that I will soon transfer to nursing school to become a Registered Nurse! Only two more years to go for meeeeeee yay!! :happydance:


----------



## flutterbywing

I will hopefully be starting college in September to do an access course so that I can go on to uni to do a midwifery degree in 2012, FC for me everyone :D


----------



## KiansMummy

Im a nursery nurse but on maternity leave until may and then going back part time for 6 months or so but i want to do something else just not sure what :-/ yet, ive apllied for a few jobs in schools as a teaching assistant but never been sucessful. I did the NVQ level 3 in childcare, learning and development which i think is pretty much equivalent to the BTEC that you are doing Anna xx


----------



## vinteenage

I sit at home with my son all day. :haha:

I'm slowly knocking off classes. Originally I want to be a high school English teacher, but no one wants to hire teachers right now so I'm thinking I'll get an Associates for ultrasound technician and then go back later for a bachelors. I'd love to do interior decorating but...I'm not sure anyone cares to pay them right now!


----------



## 08marchbean

i started uni doing psychology with criminology which is what ive always wanted to do, but with a baby and childcare issues it was too much. i wanted to work in a prison/in probation (i still do but doesnt look like its gunna happen for me :() so i stopped uni and im looking for a job at the minute to help with money but i want to do photography im doing a project for castlegate at the minute and hope to improve and start my own business....soon.


----------



## sarah0108

Currently i stay at home 4 days a week and work 3 days in a cafe doing a bit of everything LOL

i shall be doing an access course next september for Midwifery 

Good luck to you all x


----------



## LoisP

I want to be an interior designer.
Or a website designer.
Either one is impossible. Left school with no qualifications.


----------



## rockys-mumma

I'm just about to finish my education and politics BA degree and i'm hoping to take a year out (have been in education since forever!!) and then do a primary PGCE (post graduate certificate of education ;)) or use a programme like teach first but they are so over subscribed.. not that the pgce isnt lol. 

Would love to work in politics but i'm a white working class female so we shall see about that :haha: my realistic aim is to teach though! :)


----------



## rockys-mumma

Oh and good idea for a thread :D


----------



## KrisKitten

I haven't posted in here since forever...iv decided to try and start lol - whether you want me or not! :shock:

Umm atm I work part time at a bar, im studying for my Philosophy, Politics and Economics degree with the OU and i look after tommy full time. ALtogether i only miss out on about 4/5 hours with him over 2 days because i work nights so i still count myself as a full time SAHM lol xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

Oh, and eventually I want to go into soemthing politics based. It used to be some form of journalism but now im not so sure xxx


----------



## rockys-mumma

Wow Kris it has been ages! Welcome back :D


----------



## AirForceWife7

This was a good idea! :) And right now I'm a stay-at-home mommy, but when I enroll in college in late summer, I'm not sure what I want to do! So many things interest me. Psychology, Dental Hygiene, Elementary Education, High School English Teacher ... to only name a few! In other words, I don't know what I want to be when I grow up :haha:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Normally I work as a bar staff/waitress at a little pub attached to a hotel, I am setting up a photography family business though.


----------



## Natasha2605

I only work part time atm but I was supposed to be going to uni this year to do social work but for a variety of reasons I'm going to go next year and we're planning on TTC this year! xx


----------



## heather92

I'm a first-semester sophomore in college, working on my Associate's in Education. I want to eventually be a high school history teacher.


----------



## Christine1993

I've just finished a home course in child, health and social care. I've got an offer for Nursing/Midwifery Education for September! Apart from that I don't have a job. xxxx


----------



## x__amour

I honestly have no effing idea.
I wanted to be a social worker for the longest time and then one day I just didn't want to do it. I don't know. :(


----------



## Rhio92

I'm currently studying psychology, next year will be doing sociology and public services :haha: I don't know what to doooo.I want to nurse, and also reeeally want to be a midwife. But I'd also love to be in the RAF, but can't because of my effing eczema :growlmad: Aaaalso, want to be in the police or prison service, so I have no idea :dohh: Maybe a nurse that works in a prison lol :haha:


----------



## _laura

Hannah :) said:


> I work in a Supermarket :( its poo but it fits in around Chlo.
> 
> I did BTEC Health Studies at College so i'll do something with it one day :)
> Id like to maybe one day be a Macmillan cancer nurse. Its just a question of having the brains which i dont really have lol.
> 
> xxx

my mum works for the Mac uni at our local hospital as a physiotherapist.
i volunteer for them sometimes, such an amazing charity


----------



## Christine1993

Rhio92 said:


> I'm currently studying psychology, next year will be doing sociology and public services :haha: I don't know what to doooo.I want to nurse, and also reeeally want to be a midwife. But I'd also love to be in the RAF, but can't because of my effing eczema :growlmad: Aaaalso, want to be in the police or prison service, so I have no idea :dohh: Maybe a nurse that works in a prison lol :haha:

i love psychology & sociology :thumbup: they are both so interesting!!


----------



## annawrigley

You can't be in the RAF because of eczema? :saywhat:


----------



## Rhio92

annawrigley said:


> You can't be in the RAF because of eczema? :saywhat:

Exactly what I thought. You have to be completely clear for at least 4 years. Load of cr*p :(


----------



## wishuwerehere

Well I'm in the middle of a degree in biochemistry. I originally wanted to do a PhD in some area of protein biochemistry, then maybe do something pharmaceuticals related :shrug:
Then I had a baby! It's just not practical for me to do a PhD anytime in the near future (or maybe ever :() but for the near future I'm either going to do a PGCE and hopefully teach KS4/5 chemistry, or possibly go into scientific or medical publishing. My OH says I'm too sensitive to be a teacher lol :haha:


----------



## x__amour

What's a RAF? :shrug:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Rhio92 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> You can't be in the RAF because of eczema? :saywhat:
> 
> Exactly what I thought. You have to be completely clear for at least 4 years. Load of cr*p :(Click to expand...

Yeah, my OH couldn't join the army because of hayfever or something (he was really upset at the time and he doesn't like talking about it much, but I like to say he wasn't meant to join the army because then he never would have met me :haha:)


----------



## wishuwerehere

x__amour said:


> What's a RAF? :shrug:

The RAF is the royal airforce :D


----------



## bbyno1

Oh gosh,all of you are doing so well!
I am a 'beautician'. Well i have an NQV 3 in it but really don't want to go into beauty since leaving college:dohh:
I want to do childcare now.

Randum but you know you get the Mac counters etc in Debenhams and you get the consultants on there. Is that paid by commision or per hour?x


----------



## wishuwerehere

bbyno1 said:


> Oh gosh,all of you are doing so well!
> I am a 'beautician'. Well i have an NQV 3 in it but really don't want to go into beauty since leaving college:dohh:
> I want to do childcare now.
> 
> Randum but you know you get the Mac counters etc in Debenhams and you get the consultants on there. Is that paid by commision or per hour?x

I would imagine by commision...I knew someone who did something similar and they were paid by commision


----------



## Burchy314

I am a stay at home mom and if I could I would stay that way for the rest of my life lol.

I plan on starting online classes this september just doing the basic courses and then going into psychology. I want to be a therapist for teens and I will also hopefully be voulunteering or working that the pregnancy clinic near me as a counslor for pregnant teens.


----------



## laura1991

I currently do Alevel chemistry, psychology and sociology. I have an offer to do Audiology at uni in september, Ive always wanted to work with the deaf and specialise in cocular implants, one day it proberly like to do my PhD and become a lecture, but that would be when I have more time on my hands. I also really want to do my sign language level 3 then id have the option to become an interpreter, but I cant recieve the funding and I cant really afford it :( so hopefully one day in the future ill do that too!


----------



## bbyno1

Burchy314 said:


> I am a stay at home mom and if I could I would stay that way for the rest of my life lol.
> 
> I plan on starting online classes this september just doing the basic courses and then going into psychology. I want to be a therapist for teens and I will also hopefully be voulunteering or working that the pregnancy clinic near me as a counslor for pregnant teens.

How do online classes work?
I would be interested in doing them but is there all kind of courses and are they expensive?x


----------



## Burchy314

I don't think they are expensive (I haven't looked lol because my parents are paying for the basic courses)

I don't really know how to explain it. Basically you get the books and all of the work is online so you don't have to go to the campus (well sometimes really importnant tests will be at the campous) I heard that they are harder because you are teaching yourself, but you don't have to worry about being late to class. There are still deadlines on reports and stuff though.

And it depends on the college. There are some colleges that only have a few online ones and then there are some that have a TON of them.


----------



## bbyno1

Ah,i have never thought of this until now!
Do you think they would do a childcare course online?
I am going to google now anyway lol sorry for being lazy with all the Q's.
I just always thought most courses was practical too x


----------



## rockys-mumma

bbyno1 said:


> Ah,i have never thought of this until now!
> Do you think they would do a childcare course online?
> I am going to google now anyway lol sorry for being lazy with all the Q's.
> I just always thought most courses was practical too x


Try looking at the Open University :thumbup:


----------



## louandivy

First I want to finish my English Lit degree (got pregnant half way through...just my style :haha:) Then I'm not sure, I have so many different ideas. I would love to just be a writer but for the time being that will just remain a hobby, so I am thinking of going into Publishing or Documentary Research.


----------



## bbyno1

Im looking:D
Would i get help with the costs?x


----------



## leoniebabey

I did a level 2 travel and tourism with the intention of going abroad to be a club rep, 2 weeks in i found out i was pregnant so no more ibiza dreams aww :(

I currently do a young parent course where we do english ect but in september i wanna go back and do health and social care to become a midwife but dont know wether to just wait and do a acces course later on hmmm


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I'm hopefully going to start back at college in September and do some kind of health/childcare course not sure which one yet :haha: I really want to be a midwife or a neonatal nurse eventually :)


----------



## KrisKitten

bbyno1 said:


> Im looking:D
> Would i get help with the costs?x

Yep you should do :D
Iv not paid a penny for my course, inc books and materials. Just apply for financial support, you get a mammoth booklet to fill in but its worth it xxx


----------



## stephx

Ah this thread has made me so want to go to college and uni... I rang my college today to apply for the access course :happydance: x


----------



## stephx

louandivy said:


> First I want to finish my English Lit degree (got pregnant half way through...just my style :haha:) Then I'm not sure, I have so many different ideas. I would love to just be a writer but for the time being that will just remain a hobby, so I am thinking of going into Publishing or Documentary Research.

Lou do you go to uwe? X


----------



## KiansMummy

leoniebabey said:


> I did a level 2 travel and tourism with the intention of going abroad to be a club rep, 2 weeks in i found out i was pregnant so no more ibiza dreams aww :(
> 
> I currently do a young parent course where we do english ect but in september i wanna go back and do health and social care to become a midwife but dont know wether to just wait and do a acces course later on hmmm

Leonie, i was thinking of doing midwifery or nursing or something but didnt fancy going back to college to do h + s care, so just wondered what the access course was, how old do you need to be what qualifications do you need to do it etc?X


----------



## _laura

louandivy said:


> First I want to finish my English Lit degree (got pregnant half way through...just my style :haha:) Then I'm not sure, I have so many different ideas. I would love to just be a writer but for the time being that will just remain a hobby, so I am thinking of going into Publishing or Documentary Research.

Dont worry, I got pregnant half way through too. Now I think about it I've actually enjoyed the break away from education :haha:


----------



## stephx

Jess for an access course you need to be 19 and no qualifacations needed, just a 'strong enthusiasm to learn' :lol:
You do a English and maths test to get in and it lasts a year :) xx


----------



## Sarah10

Paramedic xx


----------



## Sarah10

Wanted to do an access course in sept but have to pay £250 - £700 and dunno how i'm gonna afford it, and thats with housing benefit, without that it would cost approx £1300 :(


----------



## stephx

Really? Mines £170 :wacko: is there no grants or anything? X


----------



## louandivy

stephx said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> First I want to finish my English Lit degree (got pregnant half way through...just my style :haha:) Then I'm not sure, I have so many different ideas. I would love to just be a writer but for the time being that will just remain a hobby, so I am thinking of going into Publishing or Documentary Research.
> 
> Lou do you go to uwe? XClick to expand...

Yep! Are you thinking of going?


----------



## Sarah10

stephx said:


> Really? Mines £170 :wacko: is there no grants or anything? X

Maybe different colleges charge more? They told me if you are on a benefit whether it be JSA/IS/HB it's £250 for the level 2 access, then £700 for level 3, if you aren't on a benefit its £1300 mark :( xx


----------



## GypsyDancer

i would like to eventually set up my own clothing line..i started it before i had zach..had all my designs..had some clothes id made as examples went on a course from the princes trust..had a mentor from the womens enterprise centre and she set me up with a pattern cutter..then i started getting a bump and i just felt like i couldnt do it anymore :( stupid mistake...i thought everyone would think i was unreliable so i just quit while i was ahead
i hope to find my way back to it at some point though cause im really passionate about it..if not something arty..im really not a sit at desk type of girl..unless its sitting at a desk doing something creative..ive always been arty farty x


----------



## wishuwerehere

_laura said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> First I want to finish my English Lit degree (got pregnant half way through...just my style :haha:) Then I'm not sure, I have so many different ideas. I would love to just be a writer but for the time being that will just remain a hobby, so I am thinking of going into Publishing or Documentary Research.
> 
> Dont worry, I got pregnant half way through too. Now I think about it I've actually enjoyed the break away from education :haha:Click to expand...

It's the most stylish way to do it, dontcha know? :haha:


----------



## stephx

louandivy said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> First I want to finish my English Lit degree (got pregnant half way through...just my style :haha:) Then I'm not sure, I have so many different ideas. I would love to just be a writer but for the time being that will just remain a hobby, so I am thinking of going into Publishing or Documentary Research.
> 
> Lou do you go to uwe? XClick to expand...
> 
> Yep! Are you thinking of going?Click to expand...

Hopefully in 2012 yeah :) what have you thought of it?


----------



## lily123

I went through a stage of wanting to be a dentist, but it was a part-time course so i couldn't get any help so couldn't afford to go.
So i'll be starting college in september to do an access course to Midwifery :D
xxx


----------



## Marzipan_girl

I got pregnant in my last year of A levels, and stopped going in because I was so sick and tired (I already had long term health problems on top of being pregnant, so it was really tough). But I managed to go in once every now and then and sat my exams getting A A B in Eglish Literature, Art and psychology :D
I had a place to go to uni to study English Lit but had to turn it down because LO was due in October and I was to start in September. :(
But now I don't even want to study English. I want to go to St Martins to do Illustration and then be an illustrator. Money isn't as much an issue with my future career choice now, so I want to do something that instead of pays really well, is fun and fits around LO. Plus i've always wanted to write and illustrate my own childrens books, but the financial side of it put me off before.
Now it's just a case of sorting out a uni application. I have no clue how to go about it with a LO now :( Not sure what to do...


----------



## louandivy

My sister does illustration at St Martins :)


----------



## louandivy

stephx said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> First I want to finish my English Lit degree (got pregnant half way through...just my style :haha:) Then I'm not sure, I have so many different ideas. I would love to just be a writer but for the time being that will just remain a hobby, so I am thinking of going into Publishing or Documentary Research.
> 
> Lou do you go to uwe? XClick to expand...
> 
> Yep! Are you thinking of going?Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully in 2012 yeah :) what have you thought of it?Click to expand...

Well to be fair in the first year I spent more time enjoying Bristol nightlife than actually going to lectures, but my lecturers were all great! What are you thinking of studying?


----------



## stephx

I'm thinking about doing Radiotherapy and Oncology... I'm so indecisive though, I definatly wanna do something medical but I'm not 100%

The sensible option would be to carry on doing open uni and spend more time with Ava and get a free degree but I dunno! I wanna go to 'proper' uni haha x


----------



## louandivy

Yeah I know what you mean, I'm considering finishing my degree through OU (I think I can transfer my credits) but I like the idea of actually being around other people!


----------



## Marzipan_girl

louandivy said:


> My sister does illustration at St Martins :)

Omgsh! Whats it like? Does she enjoy it? I really really want to do that!!!


----------



## louandivy

Marzipan_girl said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> My sister does illustration at St Martins :)
> 
> Omgsh! Whats it like? Does she enjoy it? I really really want to do that!!!Click to expand...

Well she is doing an art foundation there but you choose what you want to specialise in in the second half of the semester. She is going on to do an illustration degree at Camberwell next year. Its a lot of work (she gets reaally stressed and is very melodramatic mind you :haha:) but she absolutely loves it!


----------



## Marzipan_girl

louandivy said:


> Marzipan_girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> My sister does illustration at St Martins :)
> 
> Omgsh! Whats it like? Does she enjoy it? I really really want to do that!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well she is doing an art foundation there but you choose what you want to specialise in in the second half of the semester. She is going on to do an illustration degree at Camberwell next year. Its a lot of work (she gets reaally stressed and is very melodramatic mind you :haha:) but she absolutely loves it!Click to expand...

You know i'm getting so stressed about all of this! I don't know how i'm going to manage going to uni and i'm pretty sure i've missed applications for this September. I could go the year after but then i'll be 21 almost 22...i'm getting old and my life has no direction :cry:


----------



## louandivy

Hun you are not old! I know for a fact that Finola has friends on her course who are like 24-25 :hugs: I'm 2 years older than you and I'm not worried, we've got soooo much time!


----------



## Marzipan_girl

louandivy said:


> Hun you are not old! I know for a fact that Finola has friends on her course who are like 24-25 :hugs: I'm 2 years older than you and I'm not worried, we've got soooo much time!

Thanks! That makes me feel better-- I know it sounds horrible but I can't help but feel that others are looking at me and thinking "oh another wasted year...she'll never go to uni and make something of herself now she's had a baby..."


----------



## louandivy

No way, I think it makes so much more sense to go to uni amd spend all that money when you are actually completely sure what you want to do. In hindsight I should have waited to start my degree as all I really wanted to do was live a student life! Now I feel much more serious about studying. Fuck the Putney snobs!


----------



## Christine1993

i can't do any access course in scotland :( i wish it was the same over the UK cause i come on here and there's girls doing access's and i get confused :haha: you have to be out of education for quite a long time in scotland to get on to an access. so i'm doing a prep course, it's the exact same thing and i'll be in the same class as the access, but access sounds better :rofl:


----------



## Sarah10

Marzipan_girl said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> Hun you are not old! I know for a fact that Finola has friends on her course who are like 24-25 :hugs: I'm 2 years older than you and I'm not worried, we've got soooo much time!
> 
> Thanks! That makes me feel better-- I know it sounds horrible but I can't help but feel that others are looking at me and thinking "oh another wasted year...she'll never go to uni and make something of herself now she's had a baby..."Click to expand...

:hugs: having a baby can often make people more likely to be successful in what they want to do! xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm a stay at home mom right now but start college in the fall to become a police officer


----------



## Sarah10

oOOOoooooooooo i just got a letter asking if i can start the course in may!


----------



## lucy_x

We are hoping to buy some land/ A farm. (clearly im the least academic here lol)

Its in my blood to be around animals, And i want to run a stables (livery yard)
My OH breeds rare breed chickens.


----------



## leoniebabey

KiansMummy said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> I did a level 2 travel and tourism with the intention of going abroad to be a club rep, 2 weeks in i found out i was pregnant so no more ibiza dreams aww :(
> 
> I currently do a young parent course where we do english ect but in september i wanna go back and do health and social care to become a midwife but dont know wether to just wait and do a acces course later on hmmm
> 
> Leonie, i was thinking of doing midwifery or nursing or something but didnt fancy going back to college to do h + s care, so just wondered what the access course was, how old do you need to be what qualifications do you need to do it etc?XClick to expand...

Im not sure hun i havnt found out all the info yet im trying to weight out the pros and cons to both 

if i wait i wont get care to learn so no childcare and it means doing nothing till im old enough. You have to be like an adult learner


----------



## Sarah10

lucy_x said:


> We are hoping to buy some land/ A farm. (clearly im the least academic here lol)
> 
> Its in my blood to be around animals, And i want to run a stables (livery yard)
> My OH breeds rare breed chickens.

Go you!!:happydance:
Since i was younger i've wanted to live on a farm with loads of animals.
I kind of still want that, though maybe just a few chickens, oh and a billy goat wouldn't go a miss either, i love those


----------



## lucy_x

Sarah10 said:


> lucy_x said:
> 
> 
> We are hoping to buy some land/ A farm. (clearly im the least academic here lol)
> 
> Its in my blood to be around animals, And i want to run a stables (livery yard)
> My OH breeds rare breed chickens.
> 
> Go you!!:happydance:
> Since i was younger i've wanted to live on a farm with loads of animals.
> I kind of still want that, though maybe just a few chickens, oh and a billy goat wouldn't go a miss either, i love thoseClick to expand...

Ah yes! I would LOVE a pygmy goat, But im not sure our neighbours would appreciate that, so will have to wait until we move! (Which could be god knows when, Waiting on my mums house selling because shes buying it for us!)


----------



## Mellie1988

Well I currently work at a letting agency, I show people round houses, general office work (filing/taking rent/emailing landlords etcc) I really enjoy it :), big leap and total career change from being a nursery nurse for the past 5 years :haha: 

Eventually I want to become a Midwife, just need to find the right time to go back to college though, so hard with financial side of things etc, going to try see if I can do it part time as think we would struggle with one wage... I don't want to do it now till kids are in school though anyway, I did start an access to health proffesions course but had to drop out because it was all too much with Theo being young.

x


----------



## stephx

Mellie iv always wanted to work in an estate agents :) x


----------



## Mellie1988

Its fab Steph, I really enjoy it, alot more than I thought I would! :D I'm only part time at the minute but my boss is looking into me going more full time hours :D 

x


----------



## Sarah10

Starting college in sept can't wait!! (rewind 3 years ago still at school would of slapped myself for saying that haha)


----------



## Bumblebee20

Stick to hairdressing atm but i want to be a profesional hip hop dancer. Iv been to dance classes and tournaments (won a few :D) for about 9 years, i took a year out when first was born. But i love it and enjoy it so much. And would love to have my own studio to teech others.


----------



## abbSTAR

I'm starting college in September
Anna I'm doing the same course your doing the BTEC national Diploma in child care, learning and dev. But I was told it's worth four? you get 460 ucas points or something? How do you find the course? I'd love to know more about it x


----------



## annawrigley

Maybe it is then lol. I know it's enough to get into uni. It's good, it's hard work but I like that there are no exams. The workload is crazy though lol. Can answer more later when I'm not on my phone, what do you wanna know? :) xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

I did my ALevels when I was pregnant and got a BBC 
I'm starting in uni full-time doing a degree in English and photo imaging :) 
Do a PGCE and be an english teacher, and have a bigger family with about 4-5 kiddies ;)


----------



## tasha41

So much. Right now I am in the middle of a promotion at my job, and I wouldn't even mind staying with the company I am with now if I could work at the head office rather than at the restaurant level. I'm also taking medical office administration in college, but I can't see myself doing that forever.. I'd eventually want to do a nursing diploma or something. I would also like to write a book, find some time to volunteer at the "soup kitchen" or food bank downtown, the Ronald McDonald House in town, or at the home for teen mums in my city. I feel like life has given me so many opportunities and blessings, I need to pass them on to someone else. When I'm older and my daughter's grown, I would like to be a city counsellor (local politician) too. 

Oh, and I would love to move over to Scotland :rofl: OH's second cousins (dad's cousins) are there still, their lives are so much different from ours, but still similar enough.. so yep would love to move over but can't see it happening due to our families being here and it costing so much for people to fly over for visits etc


----------



## holly2234

I went to college and studied Health Science because i wanted to be a midwife. Then i had Erin! Ive worked in catering before, during and after college though. Now im a cleaner in a hospice. I hate my job right now so definitely going to work on going back to college at some point.


----------



## AriannasMama

tasha41 said:


> So much. Right now I am in the middle of a promotion at my job, and I wouldn't even mind staying with the company I am with now if I could work at the head office rather than at the restaurant level. I'm also taking medical office administration in college, but I can't see myself doing that forever.. I'd eventually want to do a nursing diploma or something. I would also like to write a book, find some time to volunteer at the "soup kitchen" or food bank downtown, the Ronald McDonald House in town, or at the home for teen mums in my city. I feel like life has given me so many opportunities and blessings, I need to pass them on to someone else. When I'm older and my daughter's grown, I would like to be a city counsellor (local politician) too.
> 
> Oh, and I would love to move over to Scotland :rofl: OH's second cousins (dad's cousins) are there still, their lives are so much different from ours, but still similar enough.. so yep would love to move over but can't see it happening due to our families being here and it costing so much for people to fly over for visits etc


Sounds like we're taking the same type of course :). What classes do you have to take?


----------



## tasha41

AriannasMama said:


> tasha41 said:
> 
> 
> So much. Right now I am in the middle of a promotion at my job, and I wouldn't even mind staying with the company I am with now if I could work at the head office rather than at the restaurant level. I'm also taking medical office administration in college, but I can't see myself doing that forever.. I'd eventually want to do a nursing diploma or something. I would also like to write a book, find some time to volunteer at the "soup kitchen" or food bank downtown, the Ronald McDonald House in town, or at the home for teen mums in my city. I feel like life has given me so many opportunities and blessings, I need to pass them on to someone else. When I'm older and my daughter's grown, I would like to be a city counsellor (local politician) too.
> 
> Oh, and I would love to move over to Scotland :rofl: OH's second cousins (dad's cousins) are there still, their lives are so much different from ours, but still similar enough.. so yep would love to move over but can't see it happening due to our families being here and it costing so much for people to fly over for visits etc
> 
> 
> Sounds like we're taking the same type of course :). What classes do you have to take?Click to expand...

I have taken medical terminology, medical conditions for office professionals, medical keyboarding, medical tests for office professionals, and pharmacology for office professionals. I am going to be taking surgical procedures for office professionals and communicating in a healthcare setting from May-August. Then my certificate is done and I will move onto medical terminology 2, medical billing, etc


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah pretty much the same then, lol. I need to take medical terminology 1 and 2, anatomy and physiology, a basic software class and basic business presentation class, customer service, medical office procedures, insurance reimbursement, and intro to health info. tech (all about privacy laws and whatnot)


----------



## Sarah10

When i was little i wanted to be a vet.
Then i went through a phase before i got pregnant of wanting to be a nurse, and now i have settled on wanting to be a paramedic.


----------



## _laura

Sarah10 said:


> When i was little i wanted to be a vet.
> Then i went through a phase before i got pregnant of wanting to be a nurse, and now i have settled on wanting to be a paramedic.

My uncles a paramedic. He loves it, the hours are ever changing and he's always on call but he says the satisfaction you get from saving someones life is amazing.


----------



## louandivy

_laura said:


> Sarah10 said:
> 
> 
> When i was little i wanted to be a vet.
> Then i went through a phase before i got pregnant of wanting to be a nurse, and now i have settled on wanting to be a paramedic.
> 
> My uncles a paramedic. He loves it, the hours are ever changing and he's always on call but he says the satisfaction you get from saving someones life is amazing.Click to expand...

But don't do it if you get carsick! My mum is a nurse and occasionally she has to get in the back of an ambulance and she says its the most stomach-turning experience ever :rofl:


----------



## _laura

louandivy said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah10 said:
> 
> 
> When i was little i wanted to be a vet.
> Then i went through a phase before i got pregnant of wanting to be a nurse, and now i have settled on wanting to be a paramedic.
> 
> My uncles a paramedic. He loves it, the hours are ever changing and he's always on call but he says the satisfaction you get from saving someones life is amazing.Click to expand...
> 
> But don't do it if you get carsick! My mum is a nurse and occasionally she has to get in the back of an ambulance and she says its the most stomach-turning experience ever :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah I went in an ambulance with my grandma!
God I thought it was bad sharing a vehicle with her, let alone an uncomfy vehicle!


----------



## xgem27x

I would love to have my own holistic salon, but I'll probably end up working at Tesco with OH lol! At least if we both work there we get free childcare haha! xx


----------

